# Spring is coming - nuggets are in danger!



## Reno Chris (Apr 1, 2014)

Spring is coming and gold nuggets sitting in the ground are in danger of being captured and added to my collection! I don't get out in the field that much during winter (hard to prospect and metal detect in the snow and rain). but as the weather improves, I'll be out getting some of that natural gold just sitting around waiting to be dug. Here is a nugget I dug with the help of a metal detector last May. It was thin and only weighed around 5 grams, but is probably around 90% pure. It made my day that day, and I am looking forward to finding more like this one.


----------



## necromancer (Apr 1, 2014)

very nice, after seeing this i imagined you hunting & humming the theme music from the original Jaws movie


----------



## goldsilverpro (Apr 2, 2014)

Good to see you back, Chris. Mining isn't my thing but I always read your posts and learn something every time.


----------



## Platdigger (Apr 2, 2014)

I would imagine a flake like that hasn't traveled too far from the source.


----------



## necromancer (Apr 2, 2014)

water is powerful, if you have done any river fishing with a pair of chest waders on you would have felt a very small bit of its power

in toronto canada there is single rock that weighed many tons that was pushed down the humber river when Hurricane Hazel hit in (1954). it now sits as a memorial to those who were lost in the flood waters.

images:
https://www.google.ca/search?q=hurr...UB-rf2AXf94HgBQ&ved=0CCwQsAQ&biw=1280&bih=657


----------



## Reno Chris (Apr 2, 2014)

> I would imagine a flake like that hasn't traveled too far from the source.



Yep, absolutely true. It is a location high in the Sierra Nevada mountains close to the source.


----------

